
Show HN: High quality COVID19 clinical dataset (symptoms/lab results/xrays etc.) - kunle
http://covidclinicaldata.org/
======
alisraza
Thank you for sharing this. I apologize if I missed this, but would you mind
describing the population being tested, e.g., all-comers vs
inclusion/exclusion criteria? Also, for the following statement, “Clinician-
assessed symptoms are sparse for data published on 04-07 due to some criteria
having been added later,” do you mean “prior to” instead of “on”? Thanks again
for sharing the data.

~~~
kunle
Population: California (bay area and LA area). This anonymized data

We (Carbon) don't exclude any patients (whether asymptomatic or not). One
reason the dataset has other results (like flu/strep).

~~~
alisraza
Thanks, I appreciate you taking the time to respond.

